# Warhammer 40k Space Marine - Startet nicht



## trendboyett (6. September 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich habe Warhammer 40k Sapce Marine installiert und das Update runtergeladen.
Wenn ich nun aber das Spiel starten möchte, öffnet sich kurz ein Fenster und danach tut sich nichts.
Ich erfülle alle Systemvorrausetzungen.
Ich bitte um Hilfe.
Gruß André


----------



## trendboyett (6. September 2011)

habe die demo mal runtergeladen, da ist es das selbe problem .:-/


----------



## terrabiest (6. September 2011)

bei mir genau das selbe, systemanforderungen bei mir alle gegeben..


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Was habt ihr denn für Hardware? Was für ein Windows? Könnte ein Virenscanner blocken?


----------



## terrabiest (6. September 2011)

intel core i3 prozessor 550
4GB DDR memory
460 Gb festplatte
ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB+ HDMI
 windows 7 home premium 64-bit
 grafikkartentreiber ist auf dem neusten stand


----------



## terrabiest (6. September 2011)

nochmal meine dx diag bin total am verzweifeln heut erst neu gekauft..


----------



## Kelborn99 (6. September 2011)

Hi 
Leider hab ich das selbe Problem, mein rechner ist sogar noch etwas besser, daher glaube ich kaum das es an der hardware selber liegt.
Habe auch schon alles mögliche versucht mit antivir deaktivieren/ neuinstallieren/ ohne internet etc.
Einmal ist bei mir so ne fehler meldung gekommen(leider alles nur auf English) hab da mein Problem so gut es ging angegeben und wenn ich/wir
glück haben kommt da mal noch was kluges raus.

mfg Joe


----------



## terrabiest (6. September 2011)

hoffen wir mal mein rechner dieses jahr gekauft und wieder en problem gibs echt nich das liebe ich ja kaufst en neues spiel und es klappt nicht es klappte noch nie was auf anhieb bei mir..


----------



## Kelborn99 (6. September 2011)

ja ich glaub echt nicht das es an dem rechner liegt. hab auch win7 professional 64bit / 8GB ram / ne etwas schneller ati / und platz mit 2 Tera festplatten ist ja auch mehr als genug  
hoffentlich kommt da bald mal jemand mit einer lösung!


----------



## terrabiest (6. September 2011)

ich ahbs mein soundkartentreiber war veraltet und muss die seperat auf der internetseite runterladen wird von windows 7 nicht automatisch aktuallisiert!


----------



## Kelborn99 (6. September 2011)

Was hast du denn für eine Soundkarte?


----------



## NathanielGarro (9. September 2011)

directx update machen,dann sollte es laufen, gab ne neue version, mit 9.0c gehts

aber mal ne andere frage, warum bricht der mir auf dem laptop immer im lademodus der kampagne das spiel ab?


----------



## Kelborn99 (12. September 2011)

hab das auch schon erneuert bricht aber beim start immer noch ab  

hab schon nen paar berichte über die lade probs gelesen, kann dir leider nicht sagen wo.


----------



## Kelborn99 (13. September 2011)

Also Problem gefunden..... 
Es lag doch tatsächlich an meiner ATI hd 5770 grafikkarte, hab mal die alte GeForce 8800GTS eingebaut und *tütü*
erfolgreich gestartet und Orks abgeschlachtet XD


----------

